# screw eyes



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

When do I drill holes for the screws?before or after shaping the lure?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

It's easier to center them if you do it before shaping, but you can do it either way. I like to do mine before, James.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I have read so many posts I wasn't sure if that was one of them or not. That helps,now I can cut some wood!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Before you shape the bait, and while the material is still "square" after cutting out the shape of the bait, take a compass and scribe a line down the exact center of the belly and back of the bait. That way you'll know how to precisely drill the holes for the screweyes.

If that doesn't make sense, let me know and I'll post a picture of how I do it.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

That is just what I did last nite and works great.I knew my old drafting tools wuold come in handy again!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Post some pics to show your progress!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Posting pics sounds scary!! That would also be something new to figure out. Is there an easy way to post them?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes, its actually very easy. Do you have a digital camera?


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Yes, I do.


----------

